# Infinito CV disc



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Well,

I went to a local dealer to check out the hype. The frame is beautiful as you would expect and the ride/geometry spoke to me immediately. I rarely splurge on myself, but I just did. Now the wait as the **expected** delivery date is late April. I have to say that Bianchi's policy of absolutely NO substitutions on a bike of this calibre surprised me....and I don't mean components per se, I mean things like stem length, Bar width, cassette ratio etc. I know the bike will be great, really my only concern/curiosity are the Vision Metron wheel set; hope they live up to recent positive reviews..I will have quality photos and review when the ride arrives.


----------



## matreid (Jul 13, 2010)

Where are you located? That's the very bike I want to look at but haven't been able to find a single Infinito CV to ride.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Florida


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Component changing*

I've found that changes like cassette size, stem length, handlebar width, etc. are negotiated at the local bike shop level. Most good shops will work with you to change out components to make your bike fit. You may have to pay a little extra for cassette swaps, saddle brand and model changes, different wheels, different handlebar shapes and construction. I'm looking hard at the Infinito CV Disc. If I purchase one, I'll probably switch out the rear derailleur for the medium cage length, and cassette to the 11-32. I'll expect to pay a little extra for these changes. I have the same questions about the Vision wheels. Have you confirmed the specs on the wheels? Early on, Bianchi listed the Vison Metron 40 rims paired with the Shimano HB-CX75 hubs. Is this still accurate? Thanks, Bill


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

By all accounts, the specs on the wheel set hold true (Bianchi told my dealer as much). I am almost an "off the shelf" measurement, so a 120mm stem and a 42mm bar are probably ok, just surprised that Bianchi would not allow for some basic size changes at order...particularly because of the wait time.


----------



## wrshultz (Feb 10, 2005)

*Bianchi Infinito CV Disc*



vic bastige said:


> By all accounts, the specs on the wheel set hold true (Bianchi told my dealer as much). I am almost an "off the shelf" measurement, so a 120mm stem and a 42mm bar are probably ok, just surprised that Bianchi would not allow for some basic size changes at order...particularly because of the wait time.


Did the dealer know what type (brand) of BB adapter Bianchi was using to adapt the PF30 frame to the Shimano crank?


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

did not say.


----------

